# 17 Year Old Victoria Larvie Wins IFBB Pro Card



## tbbacot (Jun 22, 2009)

17 Year Old Victoria Larvie Wins IFBB Pro Card | For Bodybuilders

she is only 17jo...wow


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2009)

damn!


----------



## glennmo (Jun 27, 2009)

It's just not legal .Man.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2009)

steroids and drugs at 17....what a shame.

patrick


----------



## Malcom (Jun 28, 2009)

how is she on steroids? i dont think she is, some women have an abnormal amount of testosterone. she doesn't look that muscular. so i believe she is natural.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2009)

P-funk said:


> steroids and drugs at 17....what a shame.
> 
> patrick



you think she is using gear? I don't.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 2, 2009)

Hard to say, I know a gal who competes 5'2" roughly 102, she has a TINY frame. She uses anavar and nolvadex to get ready for shows.

This gal is 5'0" even according to her MySpace, perhaps she is clean as short people seem to look thick easier.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 3, 2009)

Isn't this the chick there was another story on, and she was 16 at the time? She had brown hair, and I must say if so she looked MUCH hotter as a brunette. She is a gymnist so I would have to say there is a great chance she is not on steroids. But then again as Mudge said Anavar is real popular among females and it doesn't really show signs of use.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince said:


> you think she is using gear? I don't.



It wouldn't sunrise me.

Unless I follow them home at night and know she is not taking anything, I just don't believe anyone anymore.  At least not anyone in a competitive, pro-sports, arena.



patrick


----------

